
Microsoft Web Farm Framework 2.0 - shawndumas
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2011/01/20/microsoft-web-farm-framework-2-0.aspx
======
thirsteh
Is it bad that I read the title as "Minecraft Web Farm Framework 2.0" and got
excited?

